

Show HN: Instaly, Instagram (Viewer) - hxf148

View Instagram photos no app required. HTML5 works on any smartphone / tablet/ computer.<p>Great for family, friends and new people to see your photos without needing to install apps or a follow.<p>http://Instaly.com
======
hxf148
<http://instaly.com>

